# 1970-75 SKK Techniques



## LawDog (Mar 8, 2007)

SKK stylists, I have been posting the 1970 - 1975 SKK material on my Kenpo forum. Included with the material are the tactical theory behind each pre set. This material is being copied directly from an early 1970 SKK Instructors bookl.
Like with Mr Barnes and his fantastic project mine will also take some time to finish.
In the future the early forms along with the tactical applications will be posted.
When done these projects are done interested martial artisits will get an overall view of the SKK style, past, present and could help see the future direction of the system.


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds great!! That would be something I'd be interested in looking at!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Matt (Mar 8, 2007)

MJS said:


> Sounds great!! That would be something I'd be interested in looking at!:ultracool
> 
> Mike



I've been following them over there - it's great. I'm really  glad he's putting this information out there. 

Matt


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 8, 2007)

Lets hear it and see it. 
sean


----------



## KempoShaun (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a group of 28 self defense techniques that came via my instructor, who got them in the mid 70's USSD (the original FVSSD, not the USSD of today).  any interest?


----------



## LawDog (Mar 13, 2007)

Shaun,
Are those from KenpoJoe?


----------



## KempoShaun (Mar 13, 2007)

Indeed they are Sir.


----------



## Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

KempoShaun said:


> Indeed they are Sir.



Is that the Sequence A / Sub-Sequence etc. ones?

Matt

p.s.  - Shaun - have you been to the technique archive lately? It might be an amusing trip down memory lane. 

http://home.comcast.net/~matthewabarnes/


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 13, 2007)

Let's have 'em. Type 'em up!


----------



## KempoShaun (Mar 26, 2007)

Matt, been a while since I saw a few of those techniques!  Good Lord!  Anyway, I have Rebelo Sensei's old USSD techs. all typed up, should I e-mail them to anyone, or just put them up here? :asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 26, 2007)

I say put 'em up here.


----------



## Matt (Mar 27, 2007)

KempoShaun said:


> Matt, been a while since I saw a few of those techniques!  Good Lord!  Anyway, I have Rebelo Sensei's old USSD techs. all typed up, should I e-mail them to anyone, or just put them up here? :asian:



If you send them to me, I'll get them up asap, but if you want to post them here, that's good too. 

Matt


----------



## LawDog (Mar 27, 2007)

KempoShaun,
Do you know from what years the book originates?


----------



## KempoShaun (Mar 29, 2007)

Mr. C, when I read the techniques, and went over them with Rebelo Sensei, I believe it had something like 72 or 73.  The notebook itself was most certainly ancient (lol, well, at least predating my birth in the mid-70's).  I believe that most of these were originally club techniques that eventually got converted into some of the "kempos" and animal techniques later on.

Club defenses:

Orange:

1:  step to horse 3:00 as you do a (l) knife hand block, step in w/ (l) foot as you wrap and break arm, (r) hand two finger poke to throat.

2:  step in and high block (l), step forward and upwards (r) elbow to chin, (r) arm circles down and does an upward break to opponents arm

3:  Step back (r) and do a double high cross block, (r) hand grabs (r) wrist and brings opponents arm to your (r) side as you deliver a (l) inside block/strike to break the elbow.

Purple:

4:  Step in w/ (r) foot as you (l) upward block, (r) shuto to collarbone, left instep to back of leg.

5:  Step to horse 9:00 and outward block (r), and break arm.

6:  step forward w/ left foot and high cross block, pull into (r) knee to solar plexus.

7:  Step forward to leg check (l) and high block (r), redirect club to groin and kneel (l) on knee to take down.

Blue:

8:  step to 9:00 and outward knife hand block (r), roundhouse ball kick to the solar plexus (r).

9:  step forward w/ (l) foot as you do a high cross block, pull club to groin (r), and roundhouse elbow to face (r).

10:  Step in (l) with leg check and (r) upward block, drive club into groin, step behind and  take club (l).

11:  half-moon in (l) and upward block, driving elbow to the ribs with a push (r), front ball kick to the groin (R).

12:  Half-moon in with (l) upward block, followed by figure four armbar, left leg steps back for takedown, and (r) kneel on ribs followed by (r) punch to solar plexus.

Green:

13:  step to 3:00 w/ a (l) shuto block at/above elbow, circle arm down and up as you step under and break on (l) shoulder, (r) elbow to spine.

14:  step to 9:00 w/ (r) shuto block to elbow, grab wrist (r) and thrust sidekick to the ribs to dislocate shoulder.

15:  step in (l) and (l) upward block, grab shoulder (r) and draw into knee to solar plexus and then (r) steps behind and sweeps to ground

16:  step to 9:00 and (r) shuto block, step in w/ left foot and break elbow w/ (l) hand, (r) thrust punch to ribs.

17:  Poking Club:  step back to side horse (l) and hammer fist radial nerve as you grab and pull club, (r) shuto to neck.

18:  Half moon in w/ (r) foot to back of legs and throw opponent by pushing shoulder.

Brown 3rd:

19:  Step in w/ (r) foot as you do an upward hand block, step through w/ (l) foot and throw opponent from front.

20:  Step in w/ (r) hand to back of neck, continue circle and throw person to the ground as (l) foot steps behind you and kneels.

21:  Step in with (l) foot as you high cross block, backhand ribs (l) and thrust punch ribs (r).

22:  Step forward with left upward block, step under with (r) interlock and throw.

23:  Poking Club:  Step back to side horse stance w/ (r) foot as you guide person to ground.

Brown 2nd

24:  Step back w/ (r) foot as you double high cross block, (r) leg spinning wheel kick to spine

25:  Step back (r) foot as you double high cross block, regrab and sidekick to ribs.

26:  Step back (r) foot as you double high cross block, (r) hook kick to spine.

Brown 1st

27:  Parry arm w/ (l) hand, back two knuckle punch and grab shoulder, sweep leg out w/ (l) foot spin and land with double tiger claws (l) then (r), cross and cover

28:  Parry arm w/ (l) hand, back two knuckle punch and grab shoulder (l) and wrist (r), sweep leg out w/ (l) foot and land w/ double tiger claws (l) then (r), cross and cover.


----------



## Joe Shuras (Mar 29, 2007)

KempoShaun said:


> Mr. C, when I read the techniques, and went over them with Rebelo Sensei, I believe it had something like 72 or 73. The notebook itself was most certainly ancient (lol, well, at least predating my birth in the mid-70's). I believe that most of these were originally club techniques that eventually got converted into some of the "kempos" and animal techniques later on.
> 
> Club defenses:
> 
> ...


 
Wow, Shaun, I remember those techniques and/or variations or offshoots thereof in my original stuff from the 70's also. The core movements of the original SKK is all there- great stuff for anyone looking for the original material of that era. As a matter of fact, one of these threads or perhaps it was on MAP, we were talking about the immortal man strike and so forth and I had mentioned a technique from Nick Cerio's Kenpo that was similiar in use called 'Fleeing Snake' which was used against a right hand punch ( also easily adapted to a single hand lapel grab) and your first technique is pretty much it.

Orange:

1: step to horse 3:00 as you do a (l) knife hand block, step in w/ (l) foot as you wrap and break arm, (r) hand two finger poke to throat.

In the NCK Master Text, you essentially block a right punch with an outward open hand block, grab and use the two finger strike to take the opponent down.
Just like *Returning Sword is the NCK version of  SKK's original #39 combination. There are many more examples too of NCK techniques that match up with SKK techniques. I use #39 as an example because I believe this is the last combination Prof. Cerio taught Gm. Villari before the split.

*Returning Sword: I will have to double check that I have the right name for this technique in NCK that corresponds with #39, I believe it is called Returning Sword, I'm positive it's there but sometimes all these names get confusing between the various kenpo/kempo systems - Joe


----------



## Joe Shuras (Apr 3, 2007)

Joe Shuras said:


> Wow, Shaun, I remember those techniques and/or variations or offshoots thereof in my original stuff from the 70's also. The core movements of the original SKK is all there- great stuff for anyone looking for the original material of that era. As a matter of fact, one of these threads or perhaps it was on MAP, we were talking about the immortal man strike and so forth and I had mentioned a technique from Nick Cerio's Kenpo that was similiar in use called 'Fleeing Snake' which was used against a right hand punch ( also easily adapted to a single hand lapel grab) and your first technique is pretty much it.
> 
> Orange:
> 
> ...




*Okay, sorry for the delay, I was off-line for two days. I know I wasn't sure, it's 'Spinning Sword' from NCK not 'Returning Sword' that I was referring too. Returning Sword was left outward block, roundhouse elbow to face and return same hand with a knife hand to side of neck, it came to me as I went home after writing this post. *

Of the advance combinations over 30, #35 is in those books too, there are two of these NCK paperbacks I know of. They are very similiar but do have some different techniques. One has a black & white cover (1984), the other a green with black print which is the one I misplaced, I think it's dtae is 1983(?). In #35 version of NCK, it has the double block (inward/outward against right punch followed by a dragon hand grab with the right pulling into a left palm heel to the jaw. The Villari #35, has this part verbatim then follows up with a left 'hidden' back kick to ribs ( as you make off you're turning away clockwise-to your right. 

That's why I totally believe that Villari left Cerio with combinations up to around 39. Cerio even stated to me it was around the 35 figure, he also numbered them. Even though NCK has names for techniques, he also has 20 numerical combinations. That's why I don't know why some say Villari created everything after #26, not true. NIck Cerio also believed that just 20-30 combinations is all that is needed for any system. _*He said: "Show me more and I'll show you it's a variation."*_ - Joe


----------



## LawDog (May 7, 2007)

On my Kempo/Kenpo forum I have now posted all the 1970 era combinations. I have also posted several of the 1970 era Kenpo Punch techniques.
Next will be the posting of the 1974 - 75 era combo's and more of the 1970 era Kenpo Punches.


----------

